# Bolink sport 2000



## Jadepastore (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of a manual for this or just an exploded veiw of one.

Thanks


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

is there any bodys that fit this, car that the tires are inside the body?
as its a old wide body car.


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

most any 200mm body should be close


----------

